# human microchipping



## erickad71 (Jul 16, 2004)

Has anyone else seen this? I can see the reasoning behind it, but it has such potential for abuse. 

http://http://www.engadget.com/entry/5182188220921633/

I'd be interested in hearing your opinions on this.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 16, 2004)

Linky won't work for me.


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/entry/5182188220921633/

Sorry, try it now.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 16, 2004)

Okay.  Works now. 

One question arises: Does the fact that all I can think of are the potential abuses of this make me a pessimist or a realist?

Like you, ericad, I can see their reasoning.  But I don't trust the powers that be nearly enough to think that this is a good thing, on the whole.


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't you be both?

I've been accused of being a little on the naive side, but even I can see that this might not be the best idea in the world.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I think I'm a realist, but people keep telling me I'm naive.  You see, they think that because I tend to fight back against blind tradition and stupid rules, that I don't understand how the world "really" works.

I understand very well how the world works, actually.  I just have an unswerving belief that just because something _is_, doesn't make it _right_.  And so, if something bothers me so much that I just can't stand it, I will fight it even if it's probably a losing battle.  But there often lots of losing battles on the road to winning a war, and nothing is ever going to change if everyone just goes along to get along.  I'm not very good at going along to get along.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 16, 2004)

I would personally refuse to be a part of a system involving this sort of device, especially on a state level. The sheer invasion of my personal liberties would far outweigh any advantages. I'm a bit of a political agnostic, but one thing I do believe is that the more the state and I leave each other alone, the better.


----------



## Ivo (Jul 23, 2004)

I can see the need for this among some members of a country's government but one thing raises a question for me...

...since these implanted chips are being widely reported on, and in many cases detailing who will get them, it seems that potential kidnappers would know about it too and torture their abductees into telling them where it is located on their bodies.  Seems like something they should have kept secret for it be fully effective.


----------



## Jucifer (Jul 31, 2004)

All I can say is be scared!  Be very scared!  This is a paranoid's nightmare.  Microchiping humans?  So when you start hearing voices is that the microchip or real schizophrenia?  When you hand suddenly shakes is that an effect of the microchip or parkinson?  What the govenment or whoever is in control of these chips can do once implanted in us is mind boggling.  

This may sound paranoid but I'm of the opinion that these chips have been used more extensively than reported.  I'm sure it is considered and classified as top secret weapon by various governemental powers already.  

I fail to see any benefits an individual can get out of these microchips.  In fact there is already one science fiction book which worns us of the comming doom from human microchipping.  The book is called Feed. 

About a society where in idividual can't think for themselves anymore because of microhipping implants to the brain.


----------

